#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Перевод 'ekaggattaa'

## Ассаджи

‘Ekaggattaa’ довольно противоречиво определяется в словаре Рис-Девидса как ‘concentration; capacity to individualize; contemplation, tranquility of mind’.

Словарь Маргарет Коун дает подобное определение: ‘concentration on one object, intentness; calm’, где опять же сочетаются сосредоточение и спокойствие. В приведенных там же глоссах «экагатта» служит определением «самадхи» (eko samādhi citassa ekaggattaa), и тесно связано с джханой (jhaanan ti upekkhaa sati cittassa ekaggattaa). Близкий синоним ‘ekagga’ – ‘samaahita’ (собранный, соединенный, сконцентрированный).

Словарь Монье-Вильямса дает значение ‘ekaagratas’ как ‘with undivided attention’.

В нашей культуре «концентрация» обычно ассоциируется с напряженным суженным вниманием, поэтому сочетание концентрации и спокойствия несколько непривычно, и с трудом поддается переводу.

Слово ‘ekaggattaa’ состоит из трех частей – ‘eka’ (один), ‘agga’ (первый, главный; вершина), и ‘ttaa’ – cуффикс состояния типа русского ‘ность’.

Анализ слова ‘aggataa’, на мой взгляд, позволяет лучше понять подразумеваемый смысл. Оно означает ‘pre-eminence, chief position, prominence, superiority’. Таким образом, ‘ekaggataa’ можно перевести как ‘преобладание чего-то одного’. В контексте самадхи это однородная настроенность ума на опору сосредоточения. Такое понимание вполне согласуется с данными нейрофизиологии, в частности, с теорией доминант. 

"ДОМИНАНТА, в физиологии временно господствующий очаг возбуждения в центральной нервной системе; создает скрытую готовность организма к определенной деятельности при одновременном торможении других рефлекторных актов. Принцип доминанты сформулировал А. А. Ухтомский в 1911-23."

Вероятно, в терминах нейрофизиологии ‘ekaggattaa’ означает такое состояние центральной нервной системы, при котором она полностью охвачена одной доминантой.

За неимением лучшего эквивалента, можно переводить это слово как "однонаправленность".

----------

PampKin Head (03.06.2013)

----------

